# Single Cab Sound System?



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a single cab truck.
And I'm looking for some subs that hit hard.
And I mean where I have all attention on me
cus the subs hit so damn hard. Thats what I'm looing
for..
But something thats gonna fit in a single cab.

Any help would be appreciated...

Thank You.


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-HOLE-10-TRUCK-WEDGE-...3QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7817_I...mpaign=froogle# X3


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29

OR

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


AND YOU WILL BE SLAPPIN HARD! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

I appreciate the quick reply.
The links don't work :/


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Dubz_@Sep 12 2008, 04:36 PM~11588303
> *I appreciate the quick reply.
> The links don't work :/
> *


Fixed


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

four of these...
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=4905

and one of these for the whole system.....
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=2622

and power supply......
http://knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KOL-AK44


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Dubz_@Sep 12 2008, 03:49 PM~11587983
> *I have a single cab truck.
> And I'm looking for some subs that hit hard.
> And I mean where I have all attention on me
> ...


What truck do you have and how much you trying to spend???


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

*cut through    *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

bedcut
remove glass and put camper on it

otherwise you wont get anywhere near loud in a single cab truck


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11589851
> *bedcut
> remove glass and put camper on it
> 
> ...


x2 speak the truth


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Sep 12 2008, 05:19 PM~11588628
> *What truck do you have and how much you trying to spend???
> *


a little nissan. but im thinking of trading it in for a s-10.


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 12 2008, 08:10 PM~11589851
> *bedcut
> remove glass and put camper on it
> 
> ...


examples??
Pics???

btw i appreciate the responses im getting without all the attitude =]


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

I appreciate the help that I got.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/gallery/detail.php?vehicle_id=3352

600 watts max do a 1000wat amp for both. Im only running the 500/1 and it hit 138.9 on the rt meter not bad for shallow mount subs in .80 airspace.


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Dubz_@Sep 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11591290
> *a little nissan. but im thinking of trading it in for a s-10.
> *


Fasho. Yea S-10 extremes are hella tight


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACAN_@Sep 12 2008, 11:51 PM~11591467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could do that instead but thats like a competiton type setup


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Sep 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11602119
> *http://mobile.jlaudio.com/gallery/detail.php?vehicle_id=3352
> 
> 600 watts max do a 1000wat amp for both. Im only running the 500/1 and it hit 138.9 on the rt meter not bad for shallow mount subs in .80 airspace.
> *


Thats not bad at all... :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Where in cali you located? Checkout the build that I am doing for a Tundra. Tight space but I had to build a fiberglass box per customer request, not much room to work with considering he wanted maximum leg room. Not really for high pressure, but cool for like a daily driver.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Sep 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11604120
> *Thats not bad at all... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks its still being worked on 500/1 is getting changed for the 1000/1 and run jl zr 6 1/2 compents bi-amped off a 450/4


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Sep 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11602119
> *http://mobile.jlaudio.com/gallery/detail.php?vehicle_id=3352
> 
> 600 watts max do a 1000wat amp for both. Im only running the 500/1 and it hit 138.9 on the rt meter not bad for shallow mount subs in .80 airspace.
> *


nice setup. i want to do something similar in the future, probably with only 1 though. i just have 1 8" sub bridged off the rear channels of a 4 channel amp.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Thanks. These subs are pertty responsive for them being shallow mount subs.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

This is in my standard cab silverado it sounds really clean and hits pretty hard for being under powered. I had a 300 watt kicker amp running both of them until I fried the amp so now I'm saving up for something with more power.
Two Toxik Audio Street Series Tens.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 16 2008, 04:30 AM~11613968
> *This is in my standard cab silverado it sounds really clean and hits pretty hard for being under powered. I had a 300 watt kicker amp running both of them until I fried the amp so now I'm saving up for something with more power.
> Two Toxik Audio Street Series Tens.
> 
> *


very nice enclosure... is there a port on the passenger end?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 18 2008, 07:56 AM~11634306
> *very nice enclosure... is there a port on the passenger end?
> *


Thanks, there is a round port on the passenger side. I really didnt want loud ass crazy bass but it hits really hard and now I want something louder lol, which is why I'm getting a bigger amp.


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Have you heard of these?
Where can I get them?
XXX SERIES

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3905097


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

http://reaudio.com/specs.html#sp_xxx


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 18 2008, 08:09 PM~11638861
> *Thanks, there is a round port on the passenger side. I really didnt want loud ass crazy bass but it hits really hard and now I want something louder lol, which is why I'm getting a bigger amp.
> *


welcome to the money hole known as car audio...

and i was hoping it was vented... bet that's a pretty nice and easy set-up... next thing you know your going to be cutting the back of your truck out lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY PRIMO HAD A CUT THROUGH SINGLE CAB SILVERADO..3 13" W7S BEST SHIT I HERD COMMIN 4RUM A TRUCK..ILL TRY TO FIND PICS.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

u can get loud in a single cab.

back in the day, solid cone/cap solo 15, 1.6 cubes in a 95 s-10 off 750rms did the trick.never got it metered, but hurt my throat pretty quick.





















dont be set on a pair, and shop for subs that dont require alot of airspace.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 22 2008, 08:29 PM~11669540
> *u can get loud in a single cab.
> 
> back in the day, solid cone/cap solo 15, 1.6 cubes in a 95 s-10 off 750rms did the trick.never got it metered, but hurt my throat pretty quick.
> ...


Yeah I was gonna leave it alone but you can get loud in a single cab without cutting the bed (that's if you have around 3cubes behind your seats). I had people trying to peak under my tanneau cover on the bed to see my system... It was all behind the seats though lol

I'll say this, nose to nose with a car that had two 15" cvr's sealed on a directed 1500D in a caprice got served by my single cab with two RE12's vented on 400wRMS from the 3rd and 4th channel of an Autotek 900.4... channels 1 and 2 where making my cdt's laugh at him lol

And I checked out the install, so take that for what it's worth..

Now if they came out with the IDQv.3 12's back then, I def. would have rocked two of them vented...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 23 2008, 09:51 AM~11674033
> *Yeah I was gonna leave it alone but you can get loud in a single cab without cutting the bed (that's if you have around 3cubes behind your seats). I had people trying to peak under my tanneau cover on the bed to see my system... It was all behind the seats though lol
> 
> I'll say this, nose to nose with a car that had two 15" cvr's sealed on a directed 1500D in a caprice got served by my single cab with two RE12's vented on 400wRMS from the 3rd and 4th channel of an Autotek 900.4...  channels 1 and 2 where making my cdt's laugh at him lol
> ...


comparisons against shit installs are kinda lame sporty...... you and I both know had his install been up to par he would have walked you down the street


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11678831
> *comparisons against shit installs are kinda lame sporty...... you and I both know had his install been up to par he would have walked you down the street
> *


IF it where ported.. yes, for sure.. but it wasn't.. And as said, I def. checked out the install.
but fuck it, take it with a grain of salt, just sharing an experience ya know... 

Dont care how anyone else see it lol not trying to impress, that shits more imaginary then money anyways
Like imma get a 'big dick' award fedex to me from layitlow.com lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 30 2008, 06:38 AM~11736417
> *IF it where ported.. yes, for sure.. but it wasn't.. And as said, I def. checked out the install.
> but fuck it, take it with a grain of salt, just sharing an experience ya know...
> 
> ...


ill mail your ashy ass some lotion :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 30 2008, 06:17 PM~11742177
> *ill mail your ashy ass some lotion  :biggrin:
> *


and mail me a trophy would ya? taking me forever to get my build off the ground for the ram. I wanna atleast win a trophy before I lose interest and close this chapter lol Might open up another one


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 1 2008, 03:26 PM~11751177
> *and mail me a trophy would ya? taking me forever to get my build off the ground for the ram. I wanna atleast win a trophy before I lose interest and close this chapter lol Might open up another one
> *


get ur own damn trophy :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Why does evrbody keep talkin about keepin it behind the seats- and doin cut throughs-- why not jus build a center console enclosure-- you can get a good amount of airspace like this and get some block bangin bass from em when done right of course..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11821820
> *Why does evrbody keep talkin about keepin it behind the seats- and doin cut throughs-- why not jus build a center console enclosure--  you can get a good amount of airspace like this and get some block bangin bass from em when done right of course..
> *


I guess your definition of block bangin and everyone elses is different :uh: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

2 13 W7'S


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 12 2008, 12:29 AM~11841332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is sexi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2008, 09:52 AM~11842763
> *that truck is sexi!!! :biggrin:
> *


FOR SALE  INFO CALL 1-323-304-8833 OR 1-323-585-5952


----------



## rollin03 (May 1, 2008)

if you put them in the bed in a blow through then you can do pretty much anythin dependin how much u want spend but inside the truck you have jl kicke earthqake that have flat subs its all on you


----------

